# shoud I get a 211??



## mikei182 (Mar 20, 2006)

HI folks. Newbie here. I have a new 211 comimg tomorrow, and currently have an 811. Some of the posts here make me think I might be getting more troube with the 211 than I have with my current, (and 4th 811).

Any words of wisdom here?

Also, what size is the dish 1000 that say they are bringing?

Thanks guys!

Great forum!


----------



## mkpolley (Dec 8, 2003)

mikei182 said:


> HI folks. Newbie here. I have a new 211 comimg tomorrow, and currently have an 811. Some of the posts here make me think I might be getting more troube with the 211 than I have with my current, (and 4th 811).
> 
> Any words of wisdom here?
> 
> ...


dish 1000 is about the same size as a dish 500,kind of oblong though.
many 211's out there in use,just a few problem ones.i have a 411 and a vip 211both work well.much,much better ota than the 811.


----------



## thomas_d92 (Nov 29, 2004)

I have my 411 for 2 months now and only reset it one time and I have no lip-sync problems. So some of them are working ok.


----------



## rsprague (Feb 26, 2006)

I think we're seeing less and less posts about problems with the 211/411. I've had mine for about 6 weeks. I had about 10 days of problems with it blackscreening, but for the last 3-4 weeks it has been perfect. Assuming Dish has gotten the problems worked out since I'm no longer have trouble with mine.


----------



## Agilefoot (Mar 20, 2006)

Hello all

The dish 1000 is about 20" high and about 24" long. It has a 110,119,129 spot for LNBF's. It sits on a higher universal mount also. It mounts just like a dish 500 but it runs into a Dp 34 switch. THis allows the third satalite location to come into play. This is a standard install for a 1 reciever or 4 reciever hook up.

The 211 is almost identical to a 411. Both of them have the hi def antena port that will support the hi def signals that the local tv stations will be providing in the future. Most of the recievers are not shipped with component cables, if you are recieving it directly from dish then make sure and ask them if you are going to be recieving the component cables with them. 

Thanks


----------



## Dozoclown (Oct 25, 2005)

Agilefoot said:


> Hello all
> 
> The dish 1000 is about 20" high and about 24" long. It has a 110,119,129 spot for LNBF's. It sits on a higher universal mount also. It mounts just like a dish 500 but it runs into a Dp 34 switch. THis allows the third satalite location to come into play. This is a standard install for a 1 reciever or 4 reciever hook up.
> 
> ...


The 1000 dish doesn't need a 34 switch. The two LNBF's consist of a Dishpro plus and a DPdual. The DP Dual feeds into the input port of the DPP Plus. The DPP will allow two DP Plus dual tuners to be fed off it. It also feed a dual tuner reciever and a single tuner reciever or two single tuners recievers.


----------



## pinkey2u (Jan 21, 2006)

mikei182...Also, what size is the dish 1000 that say they are bringing?

About a week ago I took some measurements of my D1000 dish along with the measurements of my D500 dish for comparison as follows:
D1000...18"H X 23"W
D500.....22 1/4"H X 20 1/2"W


----------



## richiephx (Jan 19, 2006)

The problems with the 211 receivers still exist. We are QUIETLY waiting for a software fix from DN....hopefully in my lifetime?


----------



## BigBill34 (Mar 29, 2006)

I see the ViP 211 has an ethernet port and a USB 2.0 port. Will future software enhancements turn on these ports thus allowing the connection to say, an external DVR? If so, it would be great! 

Are these ports active now for such an external enhancement?

Bill


----------



## dsanbo (Nov 25, 2005)

BigBill34 said:


> I see the ViP 211 has an ethernet port and a USB 2.0 port. Will future software enhancements turn on these ports thus allowing the connection to say, an external DVR? If so, it would be great!
> 
> Are these ports active now for such an external enhancement?
> 
> Bill


IIRC.....These ports are NOT currently active...and you're not likely to get a worthwhile answer from the CSRs at E*, either.....!! I have the 411 (so no Ethernet port), but have to say I honestly have never even attempted to "play" with the USB port. Seems to me I read somewhere the USB port MIGHT be "powered", thus be useable for, say, a fan or laptop-type light or such....


----------



## jerryez (Nov 15, 2002)

Since Dish has not updated the 211 software, how has the problems with the 211 gone away. In my opinion , if you can live without the new HD channels, wait until Dish works out a few of the 211 bugs and then get one, unless you do not mind a receiver with the usually Dish bugs.


----------



## BigBill34 (Mar 29, 2006)

jerryez said:


> Since Dish has not updated the 211 software, how has the problems with the 211 gone away. In my opinion , if you can live without the new HD channels, wait until Dish works out a few of the 211 bugs and then get one, unless you do not mind a receiver with the usually Dish bugs.


I realize this is a rather broad question and open ended question, but are there any software enhancements in the works for deployment in the near future to resolve these issues?


----------

